#  > Technical Interaction >  > Engineering Quotes >  >  Engineering quote by Acott Adams

## jaivinder

What you say about this words by Scott Adoms. These are great and inspirational quote.





  Similar Threads: Inspirational quotes on engineering by Scott Adams Epic Quote!!! flick quote Good quote Nice quote

----------


## Jexron1

Impressive qoute. As I'm an engineer and I'm passionate about my work. All I want is to appreciate engineers more and more for engineers have been playing an important role developing and establishing societies.

----------

